# plazzman's MS Paint Gallery



## plazzman

K-A-P got me really interested in drawing with paint that I'm hooked.

I'm still rather new to this concept but I'm working on perfecting them.

Every other day I'll post a new one, its really fun. If you have hope for me and would like me to draw you anything, let me know.

Hope you like

Rate/Hate


*Me and the Lady*- at Niagara Falls.








*
Basito*-coloured









*Basito*-BW









*Mirkopia*









*El Guapo!*


----------



## Biowza

God damn, that is good. Like really good.

This is the best I could do, its Bas Rutten...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

thats about all i could do also


----------



## kds13

Damn, my boy Plazzy is artistic. Keep it up man, those look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7

Impressive Stuff Plazz. Looking foward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

Those are pretty badass Plazz. Like really badass actually. I watched a video of some dude drawing some crazy shit on MS Paint last year and I thought I would try it and I drew a couple things but not near as detailed as yours, then I got bored of it. I'm not gonna try to steal your thunder or anything but I thought I would post a couple drawings I had (one of which I never finished).


A stapler that sits on my computer desk:










A pop can that I never finished cuz it was too detailed and I was getting frustrated:


----------



## plazzman

Dude, those are SUPER good, I really like the Dr. Pepper one, you should finish it.

And I kinda just woke up and am still buzzed from last night, so nothing for today.

But....I obviously don't mind if people post their work as well as I'd like to see what others can do and what I can learn.

PS: Infrared mouses suck balls, I need a new one, possibly those stylus pads.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

plazzman said:


> Dude, those are SUPER good, I really like the Dr. Pepper one, you should finish it.
> 
> And I kinda just woke up and am still buzzed from last night, so nothing for today.
> 
> But....I obviously don't mind if people post their work as well as I'd like to see what others can do and what I can learn.
> 
> *PS: Infrared mouses suck balls, I need a new one, possibly those stylus pads.*


Yea dude that's another thing that frustrated me when I was doing mine! I thought it was just MY mouse but apparently infrared mouses suck for try to make lines and shit on Paint.


----------



## plazzman

LOl man, mines possesed. It speradically jumpes across the screen as Im drawing something or just creeps by itself, its soo annoying.

But dude, I can't get over the pop can. That shits insanely good.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

plazzman said:


> LOl man, mines possesed. It speradically jumpes across the screen as Im drawing something or just creeps by itself, its soo annoying.
> 
> But dude, I can't get over the pop can. That shits insanely good.


HAHA Yea man that's exactly what mine did! I got a cheap ball mouse laying around somewhere maybe I'll try using that one next time I give this a go.

I dig the popcan too. I think it would look badass if it was finished...so maybe one of these days I'll finish it with the ball mouse.


----------



## FlawlessFighter

damn man yall are hardcore, Drawing in MS paint shit.


----------



## plazzman

*Heres some from today*


*Pretty Lady*









*The Natural*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

The Pretty Lady is fuckin good man! Really good. The Natural one is cool and different.


----------



## Sterling

Plazz I hope your are making money using those skills. The pictures are great work man.


----------



## plazzman

Lol funny thing, I didn't get into Uni for art, which is what I tried to do...


----------



## kds13

Plazzy, do you take requests? You could probably make some swank avatars for people.


----------



## plazzman

Yeah man, of course I take requests.

I'm actually very new to this but I'm getting better, so if anyone thinks it could be better, it will.

Plus Im getting a Wacom pad so I cant actually draw these out better.

So yeah, I take requests.


----------



## plazzman

Heres the latest, its one of my cousin.

*The Elly*


----------



## plazzman

P4P #1 fighter in the world, no lie...

This one took me so long to do because my GF wouldn't let me continue...

*AKUMA MATATA!*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

Incredible. raise01:


----------



## plazzman

This one is my cousin Sally and Sisters friend Kim.

Me calls it:

*Partayy!*










PS: I decided to smooth them out in Photoshop and they look better


----------



## plazzman

Ok I admit I cheated a bit, I refined this through Photoshop...

This is my sister and GF, I don't think I did this very well...

*The 2 Of Them*


----------



## bail3yz

Discuss


----------



## plazzman

Ill admit, this one was mostly Photoshop, I guess thats what Ill use from now on, since shit is much nicer...


This one takes an MMA turn as this is an MMA site.

*"RAMPAGE!"*


----------



## K-A-P

Seriously, do not stop doing what you are doing...you keep getting better and better each time.


----------



## wozza

Plazz - you got some skills!! If you get some time, do you think you could do a Wanderlei one??!?

Thanks!


----------



## plazzman

Thanks, and yup, Ill do Wandy next.


----------



## MLS

I just got to post in here to show people the sig Plazzman made me. :thumb02:


----------



## Damone

plazzman said:


> *The Natural*


Too freakin' cool. You got talent, my friend.


----------



## bail3yz

Damone said:


> Too freakin' cool. You got talent, my friend.



Damone just pm'd me and told me he likes my picture better then all yours put together times 100!.. so there!


Seriously tho, your shit is good.. how long does one of those normally take you??


----------



## Damone

bail3yz said:


> Discuss


Now this, this I dig.


----------



## plazzman

bail3yz said:


> Damone just pm'd me and told me he likes my picture better then all yours put together times 100!.. so there!
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, your shit is good.. how long does one of those normally take you??


Damone's just jealous cause hes been asking me to do a portrait of him by the fireplace, but I havn't come through.

It used to take atleast 2-3 hours before. But now I've found out that if I do the colour with Photoshop, it takes about an hour. But it's all by hand I assure you, no filters or w.e.

Any requests?


----------



## MLS

plazzman said:


> Damone's just jealous cause hes been asking me to do a portrait of him by the fireplace, but I havn't come through.
> 
> It used to take atleast 2-3 hours before. But now I've found out that if I do the colour with Photoshop, it takes about an hour. But it's all by hand I assure you, no filters or w.e.
> 
> Any requests?


Can you do an Anderson one?


----------



## plazzman

shall add it to my To-Do list


----------



## MLS

plazzman said:


> shall add it to my To-Do list


Cool, thanks. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## plazzman

wozza said:


> Plazz - you got some skills!! If you get some time, do you think you could do a Wanderlei one??!?
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go fine sir.

Im sorry I screwed up his face a litte, really was not concentrating.

*Banderlei Shilba*










PS: If only I removed the outline, next time!


----------



## plazzman

Im sorry, I know I fucked this one up, but give me a break its 5am!

*PRIDE of an Artist*


----------



## wozza

plazzman said:


> Here you go fine sir.
> 
> Im sorry I screwed up his face a litte, really was not concentrating.
> 
> *Banderlei Shilba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If only I removed the outline, next time!


Good work, I loves me a bit of banderlei silba!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sterling

Those are amazing plazz....great work bud.


----------



## plazzman

Took me some time, screwed up sometime. But it was for my GF, she loves A.J

*"Passionate for Angelina Jolie"*


----------



## plazzman

Inspired by my GF's obsession with A.J


*"Angie"*


----------



## Ramzee

Plazz I think your awesome and all but if you want an honest opinion, I really don't like the art at all

please don't take it to heart, I just don't like it *shrug*


----------



## bail3yz

Ramzee said:


> Plazz I think your awesome and all but if you want an honest opinion, I really don't like the art at all
> 
> please don't take it to heart, I just don't like it *shrug*


My art is more your style eh?


----------



## Ramzee

no no I read back and I sound like a complete douche. Keep going at it plazz bud, it's just not my cup of tea. I still think your one of the best posters here though :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman

You broke my heart Ramzee, you broke it...

Lol its all good dude, just a hobby for now, but I do appreciate the other part. And same to you.


----------



## plazzman

I didn't have too much time to spend on this, but I promised it for a friend, it's him getting his Brown Belt in a Jit Kun Do branch called Nerkin Ouj.

*"Koka"*


----------



## Lotus

jesus can't believe i havn't checked out your art yet,me being a stick figure drawer kinda guy anything that looks remotely human is damn good in my books good job plazz


----------



## plazzman

Just got two out of the way.

This first one was a present to my friend for his birthday, it's a picture of us in Highschool. Touchy I know...

*"True Kokas"*












This second one I did because I'm starting to dig comics, so heres everyone's favorite douche bag...


*"Visor Beam"*











PS: I know I know, his beams slanted, live with it, I did...


----------



## nickman9000

MothAfuKKin' WOW! NIce job on the Cyclops! Thats super kickass!:thumb02:


----------



## LockNhold

really nice art man great job. -repped


----------



## plazzman

One I did today, thought I'd get away from doing people all the time.


*"Our House"*










...in the middle of our screen, our house....


----------



## nickman9000

Damn dude! Ur taking MS Paint to whole new levels.


----------



## plazzman

lol, well this is only about 82% paint, I did some editing on Photoshop.

I've figured things would look better with Photoshop, so I've done the last couple of pieces on PS.

But thanks alot dude


----------



## plazzman

Ah hell yeah, some oiled up nudey chick, score.

Plus I finally found how to post it without getting banned..


*"Oil of Ole"*


----------



## nickman9000

LOL^ nice!


----------



## LockNhold

ya man, I give you props, nice oil detail :thumb02:


----------



## Sterling

Well You can say you have mastered MS Paint if nothing else...Great Stuff...and its getting more impressive everytime I check this thread out.


----------



## SlaveTrade

I just came across this thread and man.. this stuff is frickin' crazy!

I didn't even know stuff like this was possible on MS Paint.. 

I'm glad I checked it out.


----------



## LockNhold

I agree.. its truely a shame its burried down here where hardly any man on the planet visits.


----------



## Damone

This is one of the coolest topics on this board.


----------



## plazzman

Thanks dudes. However I've been lazy these past couple of days and Im not very motivated to draw anymore...


----------



## plazzman

Thanks to GMW, and my illiteracy, heres one I just did, after a long long time, sorry to keep ya kids waiting.


*Darkness*


----------



## bail3yz

That one is siiiiiiiiiick! Keep up the good work, you are approaching my level of mspaint awesomeness.


----------



## Biowza

bail3yz said:


> That one is siiiiiiiiiick! Keep up the good work, you are approaching my level of mspaint awesomeness.


No offense, but you use that joke way too much.


----------



## bail3yz

Biowza said:


> No offense, but you use that joke way too much.



No offense? Why would you say it if you didnt mean to be offensive.. clearly your intentions were to piss me off for what ever reason, because I've only made that joke 2-3 times.. And theres really no need to tell me how much I've said it.. Almost everytime I've said it, the post had a legitimate purpose anyways. 

First time: The first post was in this thread after I posted the pic
Second time: Was in another thread when someone offered me to make me a sig, I dont want a sig, so I declined in a humorous way by saying I am the best artist ever
Third time: The post you quoted

Is that seriously TOO much for you?
SOOO much that you felt it was necessary to post about it?

Feel free to just ignore my posts in the future.


----------



## Lotus

tight job plazz batman looks straight up badass


----------



## Biowza

bail3yz said:


> No offense? Why would you say it if you didnt mean to be offensive.. clearly your intentions were to piss me off for what ever reason, because I've only made that joke 2-3 times.. And theres really no need to tell me how much I've said it.. Almost everytime I've said it, the post had a legitimate purpose anyways.
> 
> First time: The first post was in this thread after I posted the pic
> Second time: Was in another thread when someone offered me to make me a sig, I dont want a sig, so I declined in a humorous way by saying I am the best artist ever
> Third time: The post you quoted
> 
> Is that seriously TOO much for you?
> SOOO much that you felt it was necessary to post about it?
> 
> Feel free to just ignore my posts in the future.


Well your user title is "i got paint skills" and your avatar is a picture done in ms paint. You've said 'heehee, im good at paint lulz!!11' about five times. I'm just saying that it isn't funny anymore. I didn't mean offense by it, I was just telling you that no-one is laughing but you.


----------



## MLS

Damn Plazz, you represented Batman real well. Great job!!! :thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz

Biowza said:


> Well your user title is "i got paint skills" and your avatar is a picture done in ms paint. You've said 'heehee, im good at paint lulz!!11' about five times. I'm just saying that it isn't funny anymore. I didn't mean offense by it, I was just telling you that no-one is laughing but you.


You speak for everyone?
5 times? ... Try again.. apparently you aren't as good at math as you are at knowing what everyone thinks.

"heehee, im good at paint lulz!!11"... please, I never posted anything even remotely close to that, now you are trying to make me sound retarded to justify your stupid post. 

Did you go to sherdog during your temp ban? Now you come back and feel its necessary to try to put people down for no reason.

Get lost.


----------



## nickman9000

bail3yz got mad paint skillz! LOL!!!!11111 FUKK YEAH!!!!:thumb02: 

Keep that sh!t up man, it's funny as hell. LO fukking L.:thumbsup:

REPPED!


----------



## Biowza

bail3yz said:


> You speak for everyone?
> 5 times? ... Try again.. apparently you aren't as good at math as you are at knowing what everyone thinks.
> 
> "heehee, im good at paint lulz!!11"... please, I never posted anything even remotely close to that, now you are trying to make me sound retarded to justify your stupid post.
> 
> Did you go to sherdog during your temp ban? Now you come back and feel its necessary to try to put people down for no reason.
> 
> Get lost.


Well I actually do mean no offense, and I'm not trying to put you down at all. I'm just saying what I think and what I percieve to be everyone else's opinion as well (since no-one really laughs at your 'joke'. Anyway, I'm ending this stupid discussion it is diverting the thread away from its proper intention.


----------



## looney liam

i came into this topic expecting to see some 5 year old style drawings, but i'm totally amazed. these pictures are awesome! some of them look like you've traced over the origional picuture. if you can draw this good on paint, i can only imagine how good you can draw on paper.

keep up the good work plazz. btw, i'd like to see some more landscape pictures.


----------



## plazzman

thanks man, I assure you no tracing. And yes, I'm looking into more landscapes.


----------



## raymardo

Plazz for Pres.

F*** Pedro, vote for Plazz :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman

I was bored out of my mind so I thought I'd give MS Paint a shot.

*Vegeta*


----------



## nickman9000

Vageta is the best DBZ character period at his most badass. NICE!!!


----------



## SlaveTrade

Biowza said:


> Well your user title is "i got paint skills" and your avatar is a picture done in ms paint. You've said 'heehee, im good at paint lulz!!11' about five times. I'm just saying that it isn't funny anymore. I didn't mean offense by it, I was just telling you that no-one is laughing but you.


...I thought it was funny... :shame02:


----------



## Okami-Fan

Yushin Okami punding Silva is what i want


----------



## plazzman

BACK by popular demand!

Here's a quicky I just did, and by quick I do mean quick, I'm surprised it only took an hour.

*Anatomy*











Stay tuned I got another one coming in a sec


----------



## plazzman

As promised

*Rouge*


----------



## slapshot

DUDE YOU MUST DO ONE OF *Gina Carano*!!!


----------



## bail3yz

Hello???

Plazzman !?!?


----------



## plazzman

Hi there!


----------



## Fedor>all

Jesus, I just discovered the best thread ever on MMAForum. Plazz, I am astonished. WTF are you doing wasting your talents here, when you should be doing this for a living? Unbelievable stuff man, absolutely unreal.

If you need any inspirations for landscapes, I have some pretty epic pics I took when I was in Italy a few years ago.


----------



## plazzman

Thanks alot, F>A really appreciate it. However this gallery is pretty old, you should check out my porfolio (in my sig). And yes, I'd love to see those pics.


----------



## GMW

Plazzman, you suck. Nothing else to say.


----------



## nickman9000

Damn! What did you do to that poor guy Plazz?


----------

